# Sirius satelite radio in mid-year build BMW's



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

I went to a Sirius Satelite Radio gathering today and the guy from Sirus Satelite Radio said Sirius will become an option from the BMW dealership mid-year. Someone asked if the current radio in BMW's could be used to receive Sirius broadcasts and the guy said yes. This means we can go into a stero shop and just purchase the Sirius receive along with an antenna and we will be ready to receive satelite radio! He said BMW's come with alpine radios, but I'm not to sure of that...I know they use Alpine changers, but I thought blaupkant made the radios...?


----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

I was taking apart the interior of my car last night and I pulled out the radio and underneath it said Alpine.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I've also heard the same thing about the Blaupkant radios.
Sirius Radio is supposed to launch on Feb. 14th. It was supposed to be an option starting in March, but I read in the Roundel or somewhere that it will now be more towards the end of the year and the New 7 gets it first.


----------



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

Sean said:


> *I've also heard the same thing about the Blaupkant radios.
> Sirius Radio is supposed to launch on Feb. 14th. It was supposed to be an option starting in March, but I read in the Roundel or somewhere that it will now be more towards the end of the year and the New 7 gets it first. *


I know it launches in houston, deven, phenoix, and some place in mississippi on valentines day. If it turns out my current radio supports it without it having to be FM modulated then ill get it. My brother has XM satelite and likes it. I havent got any Sirius's receivers instock yet at my shop...Hopefully sometime real soon, so I can compare it to XM.


----------

